# New Taurus 809b 9mm



## socdad07

This is new for 2007. Does anyone know when this new gun will be available in stores to order..


----------



## DGreno

*Sweet!*

I dont know but I want one!!


----------



## bersa2

*New Taurus*

As soon as they come out with a .40 I'm buying one. I love my PT-145.


----------



## DRAEGER

bersa2 said:


> As soon as they come out with a .40 I'm buying one. I love my PT-145.


Granted I am new here, but I just gotta ask. Why 40cal?

All though I will be getting 809 when they come out, the 9mm will be more then enough. I'd go for a 45cal if they made one


----------



## Baldy

*.40 cal..*



DRAEGER said:


> Granted I am new here, but I just gotta ask. Why 40cal?
> 
> All though I will be getting 809 when they come out, the 9mm will be more then enough. I'd go for a 45cal if they made one


 A whole lot of the Police depts use the .40 cal and a lot of people just like that round. Some say never carry anything less for self defense. It's just what you like and shoot the best is the main thing.:watching:


----------



## DRAEGER

That was one of the most diplomatic answers I have ever heard, nice going  

I always ask why people pick the 40cal over the 9mm, the answers are usually amusing. Yours was honest, I like that


----------



## bersa2

*Why .40?*

I have two 9mm's and .45 for carry. I just want a forty to round out my collection. After that I'll get a .357. Word.


----------



## DjSaneR

I like the .40 because it's the happy medium between power and ammo capacity (9mm vs .45). :smt109


----------



## polecat

Some one once told me if you must carry then carry something worthwhile. I carry 45---but, I'm "getting on" and before long will become more sensitive to recoil. I'll probably "step down" to a 9mm! I'll just have to be a "good shot!"


----------



## anointedsword

*hmm breath mint?*



polecat said:


> Some one once told me if you must carry then carry something worthwhile. I carry 45---but, I'm "getting on" and before long will become more sensitive to recoil. I'll probably "step down" to a 9mm! I'll just have to be a "good shot!"


You're not a good shot already? If I were you, drop down to a 9mm so you can save money and shoot more rounds.

If you are not hitting center mass, two shots in the chest within 2 seconds from holster try harder! hehe

All kidding aside, 9mm is plenty if you are hitting what you are aiming at.:smt1099


----------



## Taurus_9mm

I believe late 2007/early 2008. I only know when they do arrive, it's on my 'buy list'. :mrgreen:


----------



## polecat

polecat said:


> Some one once told me if you must carry then carry something worthwhile. I carry 45---but, I'm "getting on" and before long will become more sensitive to recoil. I'll probably "step down" to a 9mm! I'll just have to be a "good shot!"


Well, actually I meant I would go to 9 so I could shoot a lot of ammo at the practice range. I would still carry my 1911-45. In a life or death situation I probably wouldn't notice the recoil!


----------

